# Pictures of my two 10 gallon tanks



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

The cories were photogenic, at least...
There are two tanks- The open-top with mosquitofish, and another with cories and livebearers... I have videos, but I can't upload without a wifi connection.


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello redchigh:
I don’t understand why you need a wifi connection to upload videos, camera wireless connection only? If you have a 4G smartphone you should be able to connect with the phone.
Most routers are wifi as well as Ethernet capable. Its easy to setup a wireless home network using windows but you need a wireless card for computer. Click on start and from the menu click on connections and select wireless connection and windows will do it for you. You can also go to the control panel to get to connections. Access network devices using ip address or mac address of the device. All ip and mac address are unique.
I bought some books from you a while back and if you need assistance email me and I will walk you through the process. 

Wireless cards are affordable at www.egg.com

Nice pictures mine always turn out poorly.
pop


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

bad link sorry
pop


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I have 3G, and my only internet is through my phone.

Fortunately, my gf has wifi...

























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

C'mon, Red! Time for an update ^.^ What's going on in those tanks over there?!

*I am aware that this Thread is rather old but I still want to make a reply.*


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Chesherca said:


> C'mon, Red! Time for an update ^.^ What's going on in those tanks over there?!
> 
> *I am aware that this Thread is rather old but I still want to make a reply.*


ill make a new thread in the next week or so. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

